# mirena iud



## broo4909 (Sep 26, 2008)

I everyone I need a little help.  Our office is planning on placing IUDs for the first time. Does anyone know were we can purchase them and codes for billing. I have chosen cpt's 58300 hcpcs j7302. Any help would be very very gratefull.

thanks in advance


----------



## eburge (Sep 26, 2008)

The codes are right on, the company we get them from is Berlex, but you can go to mirena.com to find who your local company would be. Remember that there is alsso a Paragard IUD (J7300)


----------

